# "Locked out of..."



## akana

Terve!

How would you say "locked out of" in Finnish? For example:

"I locked myself out of my car yesterday. I would have had to break the window if the police hadn't jimmied the lock."
_??? autosta eilen. Minun olisi pitänyt rikkoa ikkuna, jos poliisi ei olisi ??jimmied?? lukkoa.

_Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

Terve Akana,

My dictionary (WSOY) doesn't have an exact entry for this meaning of "locked out". Even in the English-language dictionaries I consulted, this meaning of "locked out" seems strangely absent.

However, until the Finns come in with more knowledge, I think it would work to say _jäädä (jnk) ulkopuolelle ilman avaimia. _Depending on the exact circumstances, you could also say,_ Avaimet jäivät (jnk) sisään _"The keys were left in [the car/the room/etc.]".

As far as the verb "jimmy (something) open", one way of saying this seems to be _vääntää (jtk) auki sorkkaraudalla._


----------



## akana

Kiitos, Gavril. 

It occurred to me that the verb "sulkea" is used for locking things _in_ something:

_Kesyttäjä sulki leijonan häkkiinsä.
_
Could this verb also be used to express the act of locking out?

_Suljin itseni pois autosta._


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> _Suljin itseni pois autosta._


You can't say so in Finnish.

The only way I find to use "lock out" in Finnish is a rather figurative _sulkea pois _or _sulkea ulos_, for example:

– Kanerva halutaan sulkea pois valtuuston toiminnasta.
– Valtion osuutta telakkajärjestelyissä ei pidä sulkea pois.
– Tunteita ei voi sulkea pois.
–  Maat, jotka pitäisi sulkea ulos kilpailuista.
– Rotusyrjintää harjoittavia pitää rangaista ja vähintään sulkea ulos poliittisesta vallasta.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Määränpää

Olisiko anglismi sanoa _"Lukitsin itseni ulos autosta/auton ulkopuolelle"_?


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> Olisiko anglismi sanoa _"Lukitsin itseni ulos autosta/auton ulkopuolelle"_?


Olisi. Se olisi mielestäni oikein paha anglismi. Suomeksi ei sanota noin. Varsinkin esittämässäsi muodossa lauseesta syntyy mielikuva, että tein sen tahallani.

Voisin sanoa, että "lukitsin itseni autoon, jotta ulkopuoliset eivät pääsisi minuun käsiksi". Sen sijaan auton ulkopuolella en ole koskaan lukittuna, koska voin mennä minne tahansa – paitsi autoon sisään.


----------



## Gavril

So, what would you (Hakro and Määränpää) normally say if you were locked out of your car, house, etc.?

Would it make a difference whether

1) you (accidentally) closed the locked door yourself?
or
2) you arrived at your car, house, etc. to find the door locked, but you didn't have your keys?


----------



## Hakro

1) Lukitsin / suljin vahingossa oven ja avain jäi sisään. 
2) Olin unohtanut / kadottanut avaimeni enkä päässyt sisään.


----------

